# Woman may have to register as sex offender.



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Because step kids saw her topless in her own home.

https://kdvr.com/2019/11/21/utah-wo...-offender-after-kids-see-her-topless-at-home/

but if the step kids saw her nursing a baby, even if the entire breast was on view...that is permitted.

Crazy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd need to see the evidence before making any determinations.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd need to see the evidence before making any determinations.


Something like a recreation may be in order.
I don't even know which side is right on this one.
Were these children male or female?
Were they traumatized?
Kids have walked on on adults doing all kinds of things naked, it's embarrassing, but not a crime unless the adults are aware the children are or will be witnesses.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I read this earlier today. It seems the father was topless at the same time in the same room and he isn't being charged.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

As a young boy, brief glimpses of my mother and grandmother in sheer nightgowns was enough to cause a deep burning sensation behind my eyeballs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Kids have walked on on adults doing all kinds of things naked, it's embarrassing, but not a crime unless the adults are aware the children are or will be witnesses.


They might be making a mountain out of a mole hill too.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> As a young boy, brief glimpses of my mother and grandmother in sheer nightgowns was enough to cause a deep burning sensation behind my eyeballs.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

what's the big deal ? today with non sexed bathrooms in public places, those kids might get more than a glimpse of just about anything.
My sister was a foster guardian for decades. 
FYI:some foster kids can be very vindictive ..


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> what's the big deal ? today with non sexed bathrooms in public places, those kids might get more than a glimpse of just about anything.
> My sister was a foster guardian for decades.
> FYI:some foster kids can be very vindictive ..


the kids in the article are stepkids, not fosters.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> the kids in the article are *stepkids*, not fosters.


Are any of them red-headed?
I hear those are the mean ones who cause trouble all the time.

I've even seen it happen with blondes who dyed their hair red.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Are any of them red-headed?
> I hear those are the mean ones who cause trouble all the time.
> 
> I've even seen it happen with blondes who dyed their hair red.


I know a red head woman who dyed her hair blond and then calmed down. 

Disclaimer: My wife is still a red head. More auburn then red as she is getting tired. 

I hope she doesn't see this......


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> My wife is still a red head.


Tread lightly.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Free The Nipple.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

So the woman is to be held captive in her own home ?
If I’m home in my underwear or less It’s your risk when you knock on the door.....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

that is one risk I would rather not take.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

The prosecutor should drop these charges yesterday, lest he look more foolish.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

It sounds like the ex wife is pushing the charges.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I could care less if the step father of my children thinks nudity is perfectly fine. Were he to try to normalized being nude in front of my kids I'd want him prosecuted. The fact of the matter is, I don't care what the step mother's feminist position on the matter is. The children have two people in their lives that get to determine that and she isn't one of them.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

dyrne said:


> I could care less if the step father of my children thinks nudity is perfectly fine. Were he to try to normalized being nude in front of my kids I'd want him prosecuted. The fact of the matter is, I don't care what the step mother's feminist position on the matter is. The children have two people in their lives that get to determine that and she isn't one of them.


she wasn’t nude. She was shirtless as was their father.
What if she was nursing a baby and your kids saw her boob?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

And last week
The city of Denver has agreed to pay $300,000 to a United Airlines pilot who was arrested on an indecent exposure charge that was later dismissed by a judge.

Andrew Collins' attorney, Craig Silverman, announced the settlement Monday.

Collins, who served in the U.S. Air Force, was arrested Sept. 20, 2018, by Denver police and accused of indecent exposure for standing naked in front of his 10th-floor hotel window overlooking the Denver International Airport terminal. Collins spent days in the Denver city jail after his arrest.









Captain Andrew Collins, a pilot with United Airlines, was arrested for indecent exposure at a hotel at the Denver International Airport in September 2018.Denver Police Department
Ryan Luby, a spokesman for the City Attorney's Office, said the $300,000 payment comes from an insurance policy Denver has at the airport.

"We agreed on that figure in mediation on Friday," Luby told NBC News.

NBC News was referred by the Denver Police Department to a spokeswoman for Denver International Airport, who said the settlement was paid as part of the airport’s liability insurance because the incident took place on its property. She declined to comment further.

Silverman told NBC News on Tuesday his client was unaware he could be seen when he opened the curtains of his hotel room in the late morning that September day.

Collins, of Leesburg, Virginia, was naked and about to shower when he received a phone call, according to Silverman.

"Captain Collins walked around his room and took in the view as he was absorbed in the 24-minute phone call," Silverman wrote in a notice of claim dated March 15, 2019.

After the call ended, Collins was going to shower when he was alarmed by a Denver police officer loudly banging on his door and ordering him to open it. The officer told Collins he would enter with or without permission, the notice of claim states.



On one hand I feel that someone must have been using binoculars to see wee willy winkie clearly enough on the tenth floor to be sure it was indecent exposure. On the other hand perhaps it takes just a little common sense to not pose in front of a window when you are naked.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

It seems a bit of an overreaction to arrest the guy.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

The woman in Utah was with her husband in the garage hanging sheetrock. Both had the shirts of and no bra for her. Kids came home early from their moms house and walked in on them. 3 kids from 9-13. Woman is much younger than the mom. She was 14 when the oldest was born. Kids told mom and mom freaked out.Mom is pissed because dad left for a younger woman. She pressed charges. World is going to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

dyrne said:


> I could care less if the step father of my children thinks nudity is perfectly fine. Were he to try to normalized being nude in front of my kids I'd want him prosecuted. The fact of the matter is, I don't care what the step mother's feminist position on the matter is. The children have two people in their lives that get to determine that and she isn't one of them.



Also, it’s legal in your state for women to go topless in public. 
so you really don’t get to determine what they see unless you lock them in your house.
https://www.wlky.com/article/many-m...ds-neighborhood-for-women-empowerment/3760511


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> she wasn’t nude. She was shirtless as was their father.
> What if she was nursing a baby and your kids saw her boob?


The female chest if exposed is nudity. We have certain values in the west and those are our values. We make exceptions in the case of nursing assuming you are modest about it but again that is our culture. You don't get to deconstruct my culture (referring to her here Lisa not you) just because you have some notion of naturism or patriarchy. Beyond that, it is simply a scientific fact that the female chest is a secondary sexual characteristic. Which is, a characteristic that develops in puberty to signal your sex.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

dyrne said:


> The female chest if exposed is nudity. We have certain values in the west and those are our values. We make exceptions in the case of nursing assuming you are modest about it but again that is our culture. You don't get to deconstruct my culture (referring to her here Lisa not you) just because you have some notion of naturism or patriarchy. Beyond that, it is simply a scientific fact that the female chest is a secondary sexual characteristic. Which is, a characteristic that develops in puberty to signal your sex.


As I posted just a few minutes ago, Female toplessness is legal in your state, nipples and all. And no one has conform to your expectations of modesty while nursing.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> As I posted just a few minutes ago, Female toplessness is legal in your state, nipples and all. And no one has conform to your expectations of modesty while nursing.



Many things are legal in my state. My state and nation at the level of government are degenerate in numerous ways. That does not mean that I'm willing cede my values and that does not mean that in an area this is still illegal I do not fully support the prosecution of this woman unless both the child's parents are comfortable with her exposing herself to them as some kind of lesson. A nipple accidentally exposed while nursing or a man caught peeing behind a bar is not degenerate. A man or woman deliberately exposing any sexual organ to a child is. I would support the parents rights to expose their children to this if they both agreed. Not otherwise. It has been the view of my people that is degenerate for thousands of years and if only for another decade or so this is still a nation of the decedents of my people


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

hell hath no fury. who hangs sheetrock when topless anyway.too bad though. their relationship is likely never going to be the same after this (the kids and the stepmom) it's different if it was a mistake I think. she wasn't just flaunting herself around the kids. I haven't read it yet though.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

dyrne said:


> Beyond that, it is simply a scientific fact that the female chest is a secondary sexual characteristic. Which is, a characteristic that develops in puberty to signal your sex.



Here’s a list of secondary sexual characteristics in human males from Wikipedia.
Shall we cover all these up too? Why should men with hairy chests be able to go topless when the hair is a secondary sexual characteristic?
Male secondary sex characteristics include:


Growth of body hair, including underarm, abdominal, chest hair and pubic hair.[2][4]
Growth of facial hair.[4]
Enlargement of larynx (Adam's apple) and deepening of voice.[4][17]
Increased stature; adult males are taller than adult females, on average.[4]
Heavier skull and bone structure.[4]
Increased muscle mass and strength.[4]
Broadening of shoulders and chest; shoulders wider than hips.[18]
Increased secretions of oil and sweat glands.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> Here’s a list of secondary sexual characteristics in human males from Wikipedia.
> Shall we cover all these up too? Why should men with hairy chests be able to go topless when the hair is a secondary sexual characteristic?
> Male secondary sex characteristics include:
> 
> ...


There are numerous secondary sexual characteristics. Few of them dedicated sexual organs. There is no scenario in which you would be able to successfully argue that one of the primary uses of the breast is not in attracting a human mate and that this is not particular to females. Milk production is not linked to size and the breasts primary role is in display. 

This is though only interesting tangentially to this conversation. What is at issue is that displaying a sexual organ to a child is inappropriate in our culture. It is only with the acceptance of the parents that it would be _tolerated. _


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

dyrne said:


> There are numerous secondary sexual characteristics. Few of them dedicated sexual organs. There is no scenario in which you would be able to successfully argue that one of the primary uses of the breast is not in attracting a human mate and that this is not particular to females. Milk production is not linked to size and the breasts primary role is in display.
> 
> This is though only interesting tangentially to this conversation. What is at issue is that displaying a sexual organ to a child is inappropriate in our culture. It is only with the acceptance of the parents that it would be _tolerated. _


The breast is NOT a primary sex organ and it is not used in reproduction. So not a dedicated sexual organ. I get that you *think* it is, but it isn’t.
Women are attracted to male broad shoulders which are secondary sex characteristics. Shall we say men need to keep those covered? 

And again, your belief notwithstanding, it is tolerated and legal to expose a human breast in this country.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Easy solution. Burka for all genders.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Easy solution. Burka for all genders.


Or nekkid for both. 
In Walmart though, mandatory burkas.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Or *nekkid for both. in Walmart* though, mandatory burkas.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

One more reason I do not regret not having kids. And I do not allow children on my property.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> One more reason I do not regret not having kids. And I do not allow children on my property.


There goes my invite.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

late morning, September. How did anyone outside in daylight see into a window of a hotel ten stories up? Generally if the daylight is brighter than the light in the room you cannot see inside. On the other hand, wife and I were walking from car to room at a motel one night and we noticed a couple with their curtains open and their lights bright. What on Earth are they DOING??????


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

dyrne said:


> I could care less if the step father of my children thinks nudity is perfectly fine. Were he to try to normalized being nude in front of my kids I'd want him prosecuted. The fact of the matter is, I don't care what the step mother's feminist position on the matter is. The children have two people in their lives that get to determine that and she isn't one of them.


Actually, since she married the ex-husband, now she is.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mnn2501 said:


> Actually, since she married the ex-husband, now she is.


My thinking too.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I support the woman's legal right to go topless but if the article is correct in quoting her, I question her judgement on the time and place she chose to make her point. 

If she was comfortable topless, she has my respect and support but if she was using the opportunity to make a point for the benefit of her step kids, she needed to seriously consider that the kid's mother may not be receptive to the message and it could have had a serious effect on the father's access to his children. 

I don't believe she should live her life as registered sex offender but as a step mother, I also know that you have to tread pretty careful on the messages you sent back to mom's house and the values you try and instill in step children. They may not be received in the spirit in which they were intended.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> I support the woman's legal right to go topless but if the article is correct in quoting her, I question her judgement on the time and place she chose to make her point.
> 
> If she was comfortable topless, she has my respect and support but if she was using the opportunity to make a point for the benefit of her step kids, she needed to seriously consider that the kid's mother may not be receptive to the message and it could have had a serious effect on the father's access to his children.
> 
> I don't believe she should live her life as registered sex offender but as a step mother, I also know that you have to tread pretty careful on the messages you sent back to mom's house and the values you try and instill in step children. They may not be received in the spirit in which they were intended.


Yes, but at the same time the father must have had some input into this decision because he was there. He should hold some of the blame. If any.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Am I going to be arrested? 
When I turned around from the urinal tonight standing right behind me was a man with his son and two tiny daughters.

I know women often take their sons into the women’s bathroom but I think they have stalls in there and so tend to be covered up. 
But in the men’s bathroom we’re standing there in an open area often without any dividers and men have been known to turn around before getting fully reconfined. 
I understand sometimes the father has no choice but it would be nice if he would give us a heads up when he enters the bathroom with the little girls


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Am I going to be arrested?
> When I turned around from the urinal tonight standing right behind me was a man with his son and two tiny daughters.
> 
> I know women often take their sons into the women’s bathroom but I think they have stalls in there and so tend to be covered up.
> ...


It's Texas law you have to zip, then turn. You would be arrested in Texas. 

Watch out at the Buc ee's. They are ticket traps for out of staters. 

Seriously though, I agree with the bringing little girls in the mens room. it should not really happen and if it does have to happen the father should walk in first and "clear" the area. Not a good situation there AS but *YOU* did nothing wrong, He did.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

wr said:


> I support the woman's legal right to go topless but if the article is correct in quoting her, I question her judgement on the time and place she chose to make her point.
> 
> If she was comfortable topless, she has my respect and support but if she was using the opportunity to make a point for the benefit of her step kids, she needed to seriously consider that the kid's mother may not be receptive to the message and it could have had a serious effect on the father's access to his children.
> 
> I don't believe she should live her life as registered sex offender but as a step mother, I also know that you have to tread pretty careful on the messages you sent back to mom's house and the values you try and instill in step children. They may not be received in the spirit in which they were intended.


 I thought she was in a windowless garage when the kids were not expected to be home? It doesn’t really seem like she was making a very big point....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> It's Texas law you have to zip, then turn. You would be arrested in Texas.
> 
> Watch out at the Buc ee's. They are ticket traps for out of staters.
> 
> Seriously though, I agree with the bringing little girls in the mens room. it should not really happen and if it does have to happen the father should walk in first and "clear" the area. Not a good situation there AS but *YOU* did nothing wrong, He did.


lol I think the horse was back in the barn but I may have locked the door as I turned. 

I don’t really think he did anything wrong I just think he could’ve done it a little better. 

The last time I was in a man’s bathroom with a woman she was a tiny little old Mexican lady and she gave me absolute hockey sticks for being in her bathroom I was more than a little confused because I was standing at the urinal and I walked out and was standing there looking at the men’s emblem on the bathroom and I could hear her daughter trying to explain to her that they were in the men’s bathroom

I after I recovered my cool I laughed at that quite a while.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mnn2501 said:


> Actually, since she married the ex-husband, now she is.


 I too agree


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

As a poster on another sight said there is an ex wife involved. If it just happened as thing's do let it go. In the end we don't have enough information to make an informed disision any way. 

I thought I had seen and heard about everything from the puratin brigade on this subject but Texas has laws on how to use the restroom tops everything.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

dyrne said:


> *The female chest if exposed is nudity. We have certain values in the west and those are our values. * We make exceptions in the case of nursing assuming you are modest about it but again that is our culture. You don't get to deconstruct my culture (referring to her here Lisa not you) just because you have some notion of naturism or patriarchy. Beyond that, it is simply a scientific fact that the female chest is a secondary sexual characteristic. Which is, a characteristic that develops in puberty to signal your sex.


We discussing this on a German message board I'm a member of; Europe, of course, being part of "the west". No one could understand the US abhorrence and sexualization of nudity. This, of course, was in light of the US's sexual offender registry. This particular discussion centred around the casual and open (and LEGAL) nudity in the city parks in München (Munich for those in the US). What I won't do is post the pictures that were in that thread -- nudity would never be allowed either here or in the US.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> the kids in the article are stepkids, not fosters.


steps can be just as vengeful.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> Yes, but at the same time the father must have had some input into this decision because he was there. He should hold some of the blame. If any.


You are correct. Dad should own part of the blame and if step mom ends up as a registered sex offender, he may have to decide between his marriage and access to his kids. 

If step mom is convicted, they've just given the ex wife all the ammo she needs restrict visitation.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Allen W said:


> I thought I had seen and heard about everything from the puratin brigade on this subject but Texas has laws on how to use the restroom tops everything.


I've lived here 20 years and never heard of that.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mnn2501 said:


> I've lived here 20 years and never heard of that.


 Good Job !
(you probably don’t shake it more than twice)


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Allen W said:


> As a poster on another sight said there is an ex wife involved. If it just happened as thing's do let it go. In the end we don't have enough information to make an informed disision any way.
> 
> I thought I had seen and heard about everything from the puratin brigade on this subject but Texas has laws on how to use the restroom tops everything.


LOL, I was joking......Or was I?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mnn2501 said:


> I've lived here 20 years and never heard of that.


You are grandfathered in.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

mreynolds said:


> LOL, I was joking......Or was I?


I wasn't completely sure, after all it IS Texas, lol.


I'm still stuck on the whole "drywall" excuse.

Whenever I drywall, I usually wear long pants and long sleeves so the mud and/or dust gets ON my clothes and not on ME.
That still leaves my face and hair open, and I hate it because it sticks to it.

It could have been the heat, but they said it was winter in Utah so I kinda doubt that too.

So I've been trying to think of a good reason for a female to do drywall work topless.
(Hey, ya never know, I've never seen that on a jobsite, but I'm all for improving working conditions. )
Could it possibly be an advantage in spackling up all the screws holes, two at a time?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I think the key point to look at is the part about the kids coming home unexpectedly

Papa and his hot new bride were in the garage and needed an excuse


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

farmrbrown said:


> I wasn't completely sure, after all it IS Texas, lol.
> 
> 
> I'm still stuck on the whole "drywall" excuse.
> ...


Yeah, I don't think they were hanging drywall either.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> Yeah, I don't think they were hanging drywall either.


I would reconsider my previous post about never hanging drywall again if the jobsite description changes.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Are you trying to say that a hot young bride can entice you to do things that you haven’t done for a while?


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

It seems like a lot of people have hangups, one way or the other, concerning sex.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> she wasn’t nude. She was shirtless as was their father.
> What if she was nursing a baby and your kids saw her boob?


There is a difference between nursing a baby and deciding to go topless around children (who aren’t your own!) to prove a point.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

They had been hanging insulation !
This woman is tough I bet she frys bacon topless too !


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

there were no children present. they were in the confines of their own home, not out in public. 
he was topless, so it is assumed it was safe for her to be also.
the mother should have notified them that she was coming early. 
I absolve her of any wrong doing.
by now I think the kids have already seen plenty of breasts on TV and billboards and magazine racks in stores. 
.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

AmericanStand said:


> Are you trying to say that a hot young bride can entice you to do things that you haven’t done for a while?


I really can't see topless women hanging drywall being a productive jobsite.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bet the men on the job would work cheap to make up the difference !

The video says they were insulating..... ICK !


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The hang up about breasts isn’t about sex. It about skin and the Puritan attitude. 

Other cultures have less strict or more strict attitudes. It’s just silly to me.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The hang up about breasts isn’t about sex. It about skin and the Puritan attitude.
> 
> Other cultures have less strict or more strict attitudes. It’s just silly to me.


I don't agree.

Female breast turn me on. I think they even have magazines that show them off.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

It is decreed that this woman will be placed in the stocks in the public square at noon today. At that time her husband will administer ten lashes whilst the public pelts her with rotten tomatoes or other soft fruits.

The children, having suffered such traumatic mental imagery (even though they may have nursed from them for a couple years or more) will be removed and placed with others (who will probably do worse to them).


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

HD Rider, all that shows is that you are thoroughly brainwashed by Western culture.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://www.iflscience.com/brain/no-you-re-not-hardwired-stare-women-s-breasts/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

HD Rider, all that shows is that you are thoroughly brainwashed by Western culture.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I think they even have magazines that show them off.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

https://www.iflscience.com/brain/no-you-re-not-hardwired-stare-women-s-breasts/


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

She needed this


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> HD Rider, all that shows is that you are thoroughly brainwashed by Western culture.


 Whose culture would be better to wash him ?
I think it’s good to have culture.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

With so many wearing stretchy skintight outfits what difference is it if they are naked ?


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I don't agree.
> 
> Female breast turn me on. I think they even have magazines that show them off.


Then you have an issue that needs to be addressed. Those things do NOTHING for me.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bull
There is no issue admiring the female form .


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

colourfastt said:


> Then you have an issue that needs to be addressed. Those things do NOTHING for me.


just because his views are different than yours ?
who's to say who needs to have issues to be addressed ?

one mouse to another: did you see the legs on that cute little female mouse ?
other mouse: nope, I'm a titmouse myself ..


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> there were no children present. they were in the confines of their own home, not out in public.
> he was topless, so it is assumed it was safe for her to be also.
> the mother should have notified them that she was coming early.
> I absolve her of any wrong doing.
> ...


Maybe HBO needs a sex offender sign in it's yard now.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> HD Rider, all that shows is that you are thoroughly brainwashed by Western culture.


It seems more visceral than that.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

colourfastt said:


> Then you have an issue that needs to be addressed. Those things do NOTHING for me.


When you seen one, you want to see them all.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

colourfastt said:


> Then you have an issue that needs to be addressed. Those things do NOTHING for me.


I address them every chance I get.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

i read this morning that the prosecutor claimed alcohol was involved and that one of the kids was a 13 year old stepson. There also seems to be confusion over whether they were hanging drywall or putting in insulation.
Though I think that women should absolutely have the right to go topless like men do, I kind of am doubting stepmoms motives here.
If I had a thirteen year old son and he had a stepmom who is not old enough to be his mom, flashing the girls at him while lecturing on feminism, I guess I’d be irritated too. And wondering about her real motives. And his father’s. 
Though I think putting her on the sex offender list is a bit much.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> https://www.iflscience.com/brain/no-you-re-not-hardwired-stare-women-s-breasts/


From you BS article.

What is often overlooked in discussions about the sexual appeal of breasts is the fact that they have not always been regarded as irresistibly attractive in all points in history and across all cultures.

Buttocks are actually a greater marker of a woman’s fertility than breasts. Buttocks show whether women have sufficient stores of fat to sustain a pregnancy, signal pelvic size and are prominent when young, becoming less pronounced with age.

The appeal of larger buttocks is evident in historical fashion trends such as the bustle in the 19th century, but also among certain racial groups in modern culture. African-American and Hispanic communities are the most likely to seek out buttock augmentation (implants), and hip hop music has given us dozens of odes to large “booties”.​
100 years from now they will tell someone that butts are not attractive. I find all aspects of the female anatomy very attractive, and I don't think I am considering fertility, consciously, or unconsciously.

There is always some study telling you something. Doesn't make them right. Just means they published.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

One man’s BS is another woman’s organic fertilizer of bovine origin.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

In a former life I was a stage manager in a strip club. ( stage mom)
I can assure you that after a few days breasts as well as all the rest of the female anatomy loses its irresistible attraction. 
However, A new girl would hold 15 minutes to an hour and a half or so of attraction for the male employees and perhaps a little more than that for the female employees.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> In a former life I was a stage manager in a strip club. ( stage mom)
> I can assure you that after a few days breasts as well as all the rest of the female anatomy loses its irresistible attraction.
> However, A new girl would hold 15 minutes to an hour and a half or so of attraction for the male employees and perhaps a little more than that for the female employees.


I am sure it would be like looking at National Geographic if all the girls ran around with no shirt.

But,,, so far they still hold a mesmerizing allure.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I think you need a few days of immersion therapy


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> HD Rider, all that shows is that you are thoroughly brainwashed by Western culture.


Not _*thoroughly *_.
His mind is still a little dirty.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

HDRider said:


> From you BS article.
> 
> What is often overlooked in discussions about the sexual appeal of breasts is the fact that they have not always been regarded as irresistibly attractive in all points in history and across all cultures.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, you're normal.
Not ok, not good, but definitely normal.
Now go read what I said about your dog, lol.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Easy solution. Burka for all genders.


I'd shoot myself first


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah me too if I couldn’t wear my bikini in public life just wouldn’t be worth living.


----------

